

Braintree Payments library for iOS - marvinalone

For another project, I wrote a library that talks to Braintree Payments from iOS. It sends credit card data directly to Braintree from the iPhone (or iPad). It returns a token that you can then use to charge the card. This helps tremendously with PCI compliance, because you don't have to have the credit card data on your own server.<p>I'm trying to find out if it's worth the effort to split it out and make it available for download. If you are interested, please leave your email address at http://www.pinpointpayments.com. If I get enough feedback, I'll do it.
======
marvinalone
Ah, I didn't know that URLs don't become links. Here is the link again for
clicking: <http://www.pinpointpayments.com>

------
jimpryor
CRE secure is better Esp.for integrations to various providers like Auth.net
and Sage

------
tzm
Interesting. Thanks for sharing.

------
jimpryor
Sorry...www.cresecure.com

